# Algae control advice



## Danny (31 Dec 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm after a little advice specific to my set up if possible, I've read what I can on the forum but looking for more direct info.

So tank basics; 

TMC signature 600x450x300 
Daily dosing 2ml TNC liquid carbon and 1ml TNC complete ferts.
Lighting ADA aquasky 601 7hrs a day (was more) 
Water changes now 25% every two days.
Filtration is eheim 2213 external
Substrate ADA aqua soil Amazonian 

And my issue; 

I was initially running the lights for 14hrs for about 4 weeks so no surprise at getting algae, I cut it down to 7hrs a few days ago when I felt the algae could start being a problem to try and get it under control.

I've had/got the usual green algae on the rocks and glass etc which I'm not fussed about as it's clearing slowly now, however it's the green thread/hair algae I want to get on top of.

It's spreading like spiderwebs, I know Amano shrimp will eat it but I'm mid cycle with silly nitrite so can't add anything yet, I have been doing manual removal with waterchanges every other day etc but it's not slowing it down.

I just want to stop it in it's tracks until I can get some clean up crew in there ideally, i have also decided to bite the bullet and get a full CO2 set up pretty soon so also wondering if that will help? 

Will increasing the dose of liquid carbon help? There is no livestock in the tank.

Will stopping the ferts help? 

Should I increase waterchange amount and move to daily changes? 

It's all a learning curve at the moment so eiger to learn how to deal with it for future reference.


----------



## splatteredbrainz (31 Dec 2017)

7 hrs a day is still alot, especially if there's any other natural light in the room your tank is set up in. I have mine on for 5 hrs in the evening when I'm home to enjoy it. During the day there's even too much sunlight in my fish room and I still get hair algae in the tank closest to the window. Flow is also important for algae control at least while establishing a cycle. My river-tank has absolutely no algae, but also has a full stock of algae eating hillstream loaches.  Co2 will definitely help. You could try emmersed growth for a while if you're still cycling. This is how most plants are kept in the nurseries they come from. My go-to for algae control is definitely a clean-up crew as you say. Algae's a great secondary food source. Shame to waste it. Sometimes I remove algae consumed decor/rocks from one tank and place it in the hillstream tank where it's stripped clean in a matter of hours. Then I put them back. There's a lot to consider as you establish your setup. I breed kribs and never have to feed fry bbs due to all the algae. They really clean it up. I'd wait til you get your co2 setup before worrying too much about it

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Dec 2017)

Danny

turn your lighting period down to 5 hrs, double you dose of liquid carbon, triple does your fertz, 50% water change every week and buy some shrimps - let everything settle before you add Co2.

Paul


----------



## Chubbs (1 Jan 2018)

In my experience, most of what’s been suggested by others has worked wonders for me. My bog wood used to be covered in algae, anubias leafs would be covered, it was horrible. Tried all sorts of clean up crew and chemicals, nothing seemed to work. It got so bad I used to give my filter outlet a hair cut!!

The trick was balance, only provide enough for what the plants need, that way there’s no excess for algae to grow from and try not to interfere as much, as your tank won’t get a chance to balance, constantly trying to adjust to the new parameters.

I have my lights setup for 12 hours total but 10 hours of actual intensity. (1 hour ramp up to mimic sunrise and less harsh on fish and 1 hour ramp down and 30 mins blue only for sunset /night). So you might think algae is an issue, but my back lights run at just 50% at the moment and my front lights at 70%. (Same process as just cutting down lighting period, just different solution)

I also added a circulation pump which has been excellent, plants look healthier and visually algae free. It’s positioned at the opposite side to my filter outlet to create a ‘swirl’. This helps spread the CO2 bubbles and ferts around the whole tank. The hydor nano is a great balance between power and size, so can easily be hidden.

I’ve also stopped cleaning out my filter so often. I used to clean everything at weekly water change, now I only clean it every one or two months. I still gravel vac weekly as part of my water change, but everything else I now just leave alone. Plants are growing beautifully, water is crystal clear and with the exception of prime, rapport and ferts, no other chemicals go in the tank now. I used to use alage exit, algae fix, alage prevent, blue exit, bleach baths, scrubbing the bog wood weekly.. You name it, I’ve tried it. Now I don’t need or use any of it. So my tank cabinet is much clearer now not just my tank 

Hopefully there’s something in there that might help


----------



## Danny (1 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the input guys, in a sense I'm happy I have a couple of small issues to try and rectify as it encourages the small bit of hands on involvement I wanted from this as my first actual planted tank hense the dosing. 

I get a little carried away with myself and try running before I can walk so to speak so it's a great learning curve for me now.

I have considered flow may be an issue and adding a piwerhead may be needed and you have confirmed it chubbs, from everything I've read on here flow and co2 distribution are often the main factor in any issues so something for me to sort out.

I can't keep my hands off the tank which may well also be the issue, I'm forever thinning the carpet and thinking of how the tank can evolve with new plants etc.

Earlier today I removed almost half the carpet with other plants in mind although what plants I have no idea lol 

I'll work with everything said by everyone and see how it goes thanks.


----------



## Chubbs (1 Jan 2018)

I tinker with my Tank on an almost daily basis, Always trimming, moving plants...or like this week, adding new plants. It’s part of the ‘fun’ for me. But I no longer obsess over the filter, it’s strickly once a week WC, and then filter clean when it either starts to show reduced flow or the water isn’t as clear.

Three things I changed recently to rid my tank of algae: 

+ reduced my lighting intensity (duration is unchanged - still 12 ish a hours).
+ added a 1600ltr circulation pump (my tanks only 240ltrs)
+ spread my EI dose throughout the lighting period, rather than one huge weekly dose (via dosing Pump) 

Just to show the difference, this spikey plant (no idea of name) was covered in algae, stunting it’s growth. Now it’s much bigger and even turning red at the tips! If you zoom in, at the base you can still see some of the dead algae on some of the lower inner leaves.

You’ll also see I’m over run with snails... that is probably because I way over feed my tank. I just haven’t worked out how much is enough at the moment...  only feed them once a day, but clearly it’s still too much.



 

Also on my bog wood, it used to be caked in algae to the point you couldn’t see any wood, just green. Now it’s getting much much better... and my plants are starting to go red thanks to the fact they’re now free of algae.

Again apologies about the snails.



 

I’m not saying those three things have cured my tank, but In the three weeks since changing those, I’ve seen a huge improvement.

Might be worth starting with just reducing your lighting duration (or dim it if you can) as it will cost you nothing to change that (might actually save a couple pennies on bills).


----------

